# Pond Crappie



## j93bird

Anyone have luck with catching crappies from shore in ponds? I do real well in the spring, but except for the occassional bite, nothing. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## catfish catchers

i normall do good with pond crappie whenever i can find a large branch sticking out of the water, or a brushpile that sticks out of the water, usually ill throw anything small with a gold blade, a lot of times youll catch bass but if the signs are right youll find crappie,

I have only caught 3 crappie this year and they have been about 6-9 in. which for me i consider a "slab"


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

If you do well in the spring, then the fish have went deep to avoid the hot water near the bank. Find the deepest part of the pond and fish live bait near the bottom. If you don't get bit in 10 minutes, move. Move around until you find fish. Moving just a few feet can make a huge difference. Look for a slow bite in this heat. I don't claim to be a pro, but thats what I'd try.


----------



## j93bird

Thanks, I was thinking that, just didn't know if there was more to the presentation,/bait I was using. Mostly fish artificial.


----------



## spfldbassguy

A small swimbait rigged weedless would be an option as well.


----------



## fishingjohn

we use small jigs tipped with either wax worms or maggots --- just have to adjust depth until you find them


----------



## qwertyegg

We are beginning to get some here in NE ohio. Fish deeper places (5'-6') using minnow or jigged maggot you might got some nice ones around sunset.


----------



## j93bird

I've been using jigs, bouncing the bottom 5' to 12' and all I'm catching is bass, not that I'm compaining. It is like the crappie just up and left and I know the buggers are in there laughing.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

I love fishin for them in my pond i have alot of Fish ohios crappie in my pond. I use Weighted black wolly worm for flys and Mimic minnows for spincast.


----------



## Scum_Frog

This time of year ive had more success on small small smalllllllll jig with 1" twister.....reel in as slow as possible........let the jig drop deeper and deeper each time til they are located....also switch colors on twister til u find out what they want....much luck!


----------



## j93bird

Thanks, I'm going to give all the ideas/suggestions a try.


----------



## Buzzin

Target shallow areas 1'-4' in ponds where small baitfish like minnows would lurk. Timber, rocks, or drainage pipes are great areas to start. I recently picked these 1'' mayflies up at Dicks and they have been producing better size fish than numbers. No wieght added fished slow across the surface. 







[/IMG]


----------



## Scum_Frog

god from the pic that mayfly looks like its on a 3/O hook haha...I was like jesus thats huge......then i read the details and thank god its deceiving lol! Looks like a good set up....I have had success throwing a 2" twister weightless across the surface early morning and late evening. GL and let us know your progress


----------



## Buzzin

They come pre hooked in a pack of three.


----------



## j93bird

Thanks for the tips, may try the fly tomorrow.


----------

